# Hot Water Baseboard Heating Issues



## hivicks (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,
I have a hot water baseboard heating system installed at home. I have a Honeywell programmable thermostat which controls the heat delivery in the ground floor of the house.
The boiler turns on and the baseboard becomes hot / warm when the temperature inside the house is less than the target temperature set on the thermostat. Once the temperature inside the house equals the target temperature , shortly after that within about 10 - 15 minutes , the baseboard becomes cool and the baseboards at maximum become luke warm on some occasions. Due to this the ground floor does not get hot enough.

I would assume that the baseboards should retain the heat for a longer time and not get completely cold within 15 minutes of the temperature hitting the set temperature. I would like some advice to troubleshoot this issue and need some pointers whether there is an issue with the thermostat or the circulating pipes etc.
I have a Slantfin boiler and I have bled the entire system. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

When you say that the ground floor does not get warm enough, is the thermostat located in the ground floor area? If the thermostat is located in an area other then the ground floor than perhaps you need to set the thermostat to a higher temperature. Is this just a 1 zone system with out any adjustable loops?

The finned radiators will start cooling off as soon as the water is not circulating and they will possibly/probably get cool to the touch before the water starts circulating again.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

(copied from another thread)

In the warmer rooms adjust the baseboard louvers (or block them partially with rags) to help even out the temperature of the different rooms in the house.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Copper fin baseboard does cool very quickly.

Might want to set your thermostats CPH higher. If its getting too cool between cycles.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

AllanJ said:


> (copied from another thread)
> 
> In the warmer rooms adjust the baseboard louvers (or block them partially with rags) to help even out the temperature of the different rooms in the house.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hivicks (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for the response. The thermostat is located on the ground floor itself. There are 3 separate thermostats for each level of the house and corresponding 3 circulating loops. If the water is getting cool between cycles, does that mean that there is a particular # of cycles that the water is pumped through the pipes every hour ? It seems as though the water that is circulated through the pipes the initial time packs the most amount of heat since the baseboards are hot to touch. The subsequent cycles when water is pumped through, the baseboards are luke warm at best.
1) Does that mean that there is any way to increase the number of cycles so that water is circulated more frequently?

2)Is there any particular reason that the water circulated not as hot as the initial cycle?

Thank You


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

May not be wired to bring on the boiler and run it to its high limit temp.

What are the thermostats wired to. What kind of zone panel?
Brand and model numbers.


----------



## hivicks (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a Honeywell thermostat RTH 6300B and a 2 wire system ( since this thermostat only controls the heating). One of them is connected to the R-Rc and the other wire is connected to the W or O/B terminal. 
The 3 zones are demarcated by 3 different solenoid valves connected to the boiler. I am not sure whether you need any more information.


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

You may have a bad or miswired end switch on the zone valve for that zone that will not properly energize the pump and boiler.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The solenoid valves as you call them. Are they taco zone valves.

If so. The one for your problem zone may not be opening the whole way.
its probably getting weak.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Try each one on manual and see what happens..


----------

